# Angstrom Dayan Coated GTS2M



## KingDolphin123 (Oct 12, 2018)

great cube, 10/10 would recommend
little pricy tho


----------



## Bui An (Oct 13, 2018)

Did you try spring swap with a mf3rs2 spring

I heard it makes the cube more stable


----------

